# Canon release dates?



## Big

Hey guys (and girls), does anyone know when the release dates for Canon are in general. I'm pretty sure that it's sometime in August. Not sure though I'm looking to get a Canon 50D this summer but I'd like to see what will come out before I spend $1500 on new camera equipment and then have a new camera to drool over right after I bought one. Thanks!


----------



## Steph

The 50D was announced in August 2008 (for release in October 2008 I think) and the 40D was announced in August 2007 (for release in September 2007 I think). That does not mean there will be a 60D (or whatever the replacement for the 50D is called) this August though. Whatever you buy, there will be a newer model within a few months. At some point you have to make a decision or otherwise you'll never take any pictures. Photography is about taking pictures not drooling over equipment and you might not see any difference in the final results between the 50D and its successor anyway (some even think that the 40D was actually better than the 50D).


----------



## Big

Steph said:


> The 50D was announced in August 2008 (for release in October 2008 I think) and the 40D was announced in August 2007 (for release in September 2007 I think). That does not mean there will be a 60D (or whatever the replacement for the 50D is called) this August though. Whatever you buy, there will be a newer model within a few months. At some point you have to make a decision or otherwise you'll never take any pictures. Photography is about taking pictures not drooling over equipment and you might not see any difference in the final results between the 50D and its successor anyway (some even think that the 40D was actually better than the 50D).



I agree with you totally. I heard the "60D" will have HD Video. I don't really need that but I thought it would be nice to have it if I was going to spend that much money on a camera. As far as the 40D vs the 50D, I think the live view mode was a lot more refined than the 40D. I originally wanted the 40D but the better live view mode on the 50D appealed to me more since it can be handy in a many situations. I think I will just stick with the 50D and enjoy taking pictures instead of waiting the extra few months! Thank you for your reply!:thumbup:


----------



## Garbz

Typically the announce date isn't linked to anything other than a) when production is done, b) some big photography expo that is close. Doesn't matter if this is in August or November. The general thing Mike is asking is: Are you willing to forgo the ability to use your awesome new camera for an undefined number of months simply because something MAY be around the corner?

If you're like the majority of this forum, those few months will be a few thousand photos not taken.


----------



## Big

Garbz said:


> Typically the announce date isn't linked to anything other than a) when production is done, b) some big photography expo that is close. Doesn't matter if this is in August or November. The general thing Mike is asking is: Are you willing to forgo the ability to use your awesome new camera for an undefined number of months simply because something MAY be around the corner?
> 
> If you're like the majority of this forum, those few months will be a few thousand photos not taken.



Haha I agree. I do love taking pictures. I've been wanting a DSLR for soo long already.


----------



## sweetshots

You can go to the Canon site and check release dates, or DPReview.com.  Also - the "G" seris have been released in the fall of the year, around August or there abouts


----------



## ann

this thread is several years old, and with all the issues in Japan, i am sure a release date for something new is on the back shelve.


----------

